# C-130 Down.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This hits home.
I don't care how old the crew was, they were as historic as was the aircraft. I've flown on Hercs and have broke bread and drank beer with Herc crews. They are one with their ladies.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/23/australian-aircraft-fighting-bushfires-crash.html


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, just opened up the puter and its the first article I see. Foxnews. https://www.foxnews.com/world/australian-crews-search-for-firefight-plane-feared-crashed


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is too bad that happened to them and the bird.

I too have ridden many a mile on them.

We had a close call on one flight, made an emergency landing, switched aircraft and finished the flight.

I was on the flight deck on one flight and was allowed to operate the Loran system and plot our position.

That was something new to me at the time.

May God look over them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not often C-130 goes down. As old as many are they are one tough aircraft. Seen them land with serious damage and make it look easy. They could make the heater work better.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I may be waaaay off base on this (I have no direct knowledge)but can they not still be airborne after loosing say one or two engines?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I may be waaaay off base on this (I have no direct knowledge)but can they not still be airborne after loosing say one or two engines?


Depends on the load, they were carrying a full load of fire retardant,

could have snapped a main spar like the A-26 Invader fire conversions did.

IF they lost an engine/engines they could have dumped the load in 15 seconds as designed to do.

They can run on two without a full load.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’ve got some time flying in the mesh web seats in the cargo bay.
The airstrip at our combat base was metal PSP and very short.
It was easier for the C-130’s little brother, the C-123 to get in and out. Those were fun to ride in.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Three Americans killed.:sad2:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is related to the brush fires, I wonder how many of them in California and Australia were lit by muzslimes?????

Last I heard there were 147 people in custody charged with arson, who, what and why??????


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> This is related to the brush fires, I wonder how many of them in California and Australia were lit by muzslimes?????
> 
> Last I heard there were 147 people in custody charged with arson, who, what and why??????


 Most of the Australia fire were arson . They already know that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

smitty901 said:


> most of the australia fire were arson . They already know that.


That is where the 147 are.

But by who? That is my question.

They well may be covering up for the burners. Jihad????

I know there were plans to burn out Washington state and Oregon a while back by the muzslimes.

They also had plans to take down the transmission towers coming from the Boulder Dam,

Then tearing up some cities effected by the loss of power.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

And they are thinking twice about Richmond, wait till crap like this goes down! I am not advocating any violence towards anyone.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

SOCOM42 said:


> I know there were plans to burn out Washington state and Oregon a while back by the muzlimes.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Where did you hear this?


Intel services, fusion center, when on the PD.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

wrong thread PUI.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Like the m2 50 machine gun they have tried to replace the C-130 and failed. The C-130 has been updated but is still here, it has gotten better with age.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Like the m2 50 machine gun they have tried to replace the C-130 and failed. The C-130 has been updated but is still here, it has gotten better with age.


They are still building them, sold all over the world.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

So sad. I always felt like the C-130 was damned near indestructible. Great birds.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> They are still building them, sold all over the world.


 They still plan to replace them but the date keeps moving. You can bet the last of them will still be flying for years. Remind you of the A-10.
They did land on on an Aircraft carrier.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Agree with SOCOM42

Jihadists and Environmental Whackos have been responsible for lighting many of these fires.

Very sad to hear about the firefighters who died. Environmental whackos who run certain governments that have outlawed responsible Forestry Management practices are also to blame.


----------

